# Hard, Boney Lump in the Neck Area



## Insayn (Aug 18, 2013)

I just noticed my 5 month old pup has a hard, boney feeling lump on the left side of his neck that is about at the 9 o'clock position if his nose is 12 o'clock. It is about the size of a silver dollar and round. I can push on it and it's solid and painless to him. Any ideas on what it is? I'm wondering if it's an oblong vertabrae.


----------



## Insayn (Aug 18, 2013)

Did a little searching and it may be the prescapular lymph node. He is teething and has his adult canines coming in under his baby canines, so his gums are swollen. Just don't know if lymph nodes get that hard. It doesn't move around freely.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

go to the Vet.


----------



## Insayn (Aug 18, 2013)

Of course we will go to the vet today. It was just a little late to take him yesterday.


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Was he vaccinated recently? Sometimes they get a lump from it and it takes some time until it disappears again.


----------



## Insayn (Aug 18, 2013)

His last vaccinations were just under a month ago. We are about to visit the vet here shortly. I'll post their findings when we return.


----------



## Insayn (Aug 18, 2013)

The mass was too deep to be from his vaccination and is too hard to be a lymph node. Or vet x rayed him and found the lump to have a lot of density similar to bone and appeared to be adjacent to his vertebrae. The x rays will be sent to a specialist for examination in Dallas before we move onto any probing.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Insayn said:


> The mass was too deep to be from his vaccination and is too hard to be a lymph node. Or vet x rayed him and found the lump to have a lot of density similar to bone and appeared to be adjacent to his vertebrae. The x rays will be sent to a specialist for examination in Dallas before we move onto any probing.


Strange. My dog has a very similar lump (that feels like it is on his vertebra on the left side of his neck). We had it x-rayed probably about 4 years ago and our vet said it looked like calcification on the bone. It hasn't gotten bigger, but it's still there. 

I'm very interested in what you find out.


----------



## Insayn (Aug 18, 2013)

She said it may be the result of a growth spurt where this particular continued to grow. I should know more tomorrow.


----------



## Insayn (Aug 18, 2013)

The specialist said it is calcinosis circumscripta. It is most likely a result of his rapid growth and this spot continued to grow or receive deposits. They can subside on their own sometimes, remain the same size or if they continue to grow they are often removed with surgery. We have to consult with a veterinary surgeon to see if they feel it is necessary because of its location near the vertebrae and trachea. If it were to continue to grow it could pinch the nerve or obstruct the trachea.


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

I wonder what happened with this puppy. My 9 month old got this on his neck. We are waiting for blood tests to see his calcium levels


----------

